# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  7280 ΒΡΙΛΗΣΣΙΑ Πλατεια προς αναζητηση του πρώτου Link......

## dazyraby

Kαινούργια στοιχεια έρχονται στην δημοσιότητα.....  ::  


Μέτα το τελευταίο Scan του οποιου τα αποτελέσματα παραθέτω παρακάτω.... 

To AP afanas που παίζει σε client σύνδεση με τον real 
Αfana που παίζει στον χολαργό ......

Το ΑΡ του machine22 που παίζει στην Αγ. Παρασκευή...

Ενα hub σε G στο σπίτι του Netraptor 

Δύο ββ link το ενα 3116-4397 και 706-979

το πρώτο είναι ενα link απο χολαργό για χαλανδρι με τους Rooster2 και nikolo .....

Επίσης πολυ ενδιαφέρων παρουσίασε η τελευταία ανακάλυψη μου ymlatom
ειναι ssid του και ειναι "open" τον ξερει κανένας????

Επίσης να σας ενημερώσω ότι για τα αποτελέσματα αυτά εργάστηκα μόνος με desktop pc και τα περισσότερα sssid's προήλθαν μόλις έβαλα μια σκάλα και σήκωσα το feeder με ένα σκουπόξυλο .... ψηλά ψηλά εκεί στα ΚΕΡΑΜΊΔΙΑ του δώματος .....  ::   ::  οποτέ με 3 μέτρα ιστό η και πύργο ακόμα είμαι πολύ καλά ....... επίσης ολά αυτά βγήκαν χωρις κατευθυντικό ........ 

Περιμένω τις γνώμες σας !!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Μιλήσαμε και στο cult!

Θα σου πρότεινα αρχικά να κάνεις registration στο wind.awmn.net
Το awmnDB ουσιαστικά είναι ο αντικαταστάτης της NodeDB.

Εμένα με βλέπεις σίγουρα (είμαστε δίπλα δίπλα) απλά πρέπει να δούμε αν βλέπεις και κάποιον άλλο κυρίως προς την μεριά του Δημήτρη!

Το ότι βλέπεις την πλατεία είναι πολύ καλό!

Μην βιάζεσαι όμως... πρέπει να προσέξεις λίγο όσον αφορά τον εξοπλισμό.

----------


## dazyraby

Συμφωνώ και επειδή κοιταξα λιγάκι,θα μπορεις να μου πεις τι ακριβως γινεται με το 5G τι είναι 5G Ghtz ? mb? ti? επίσης αν δώ ότι μου αρεσει θα ήθελα να κάνω και ένα δεύτερο link με καποιον... τι μπορω να κάνω για αρχή, εχω 3 καρτες ασύρματες Edimax 802.11g netgear , planetwl και ενα πιατο 80μμ , ο πιτσιρικάς (δεν θυμαμαι το ονομα του ) μου προτεινε να παρω ενα LMB Αλφα μου είπε ?? .... εσυ τι λές ????

----------


## HakkthanTC

Καλησπερα και απο μενα.
Βασικα εμεις εδω δουλευουμε σε 802,11a & b οχι σε g το 802.11a παιζει στα 5GHz το b στα 2,4Ghz. Συνηθως το προτοκολλο 802,11a χρησιμοποιειται στα bb links ενω το b στα AP links δηλαδη σε συνδεσεις σαν πελατης σε ενα Acess point. Ο Εξοπλησμος σου πρεπει να περιλαμβανμει αρχικα μια ασυρματη καρτα που να δουλευει σε a η b αναλογα αν θα κανεις bb link η AP link, ενα πιατο μαλλον 80αρη και ενα feeder οχι LMP!!Αυτο μπαινει για αλλες συχνοτητες πολυ χαμηλωτερες απο τις δικες μας.
Για να μαθεις λεπτομερειες για τον καταλληλο εξοπλισμο κοιτα παρακατω 
http://www.awmn/?id=quickstart
Αφου ασχοληθεις με ολα αυτα και κανεις την απαραιτητη ερευνα αγορας κοιτα και στις αγγελειες ολο και κατι μπορει να πουλιεται σε καλη τιμη 
http://www.awmn/forum/viewforum.php?f=23

Αυτα για αρχη

----------


## jungle traveller

Μαλλον εγω ειμαι ο πιτσιρικας...  ::  Βασικα εγω προτεινα αν ειναι να αγορασεις εξοπλισμο να παρεις μια cm9 την οποια μπορεις να την παιξεις σε b για αρχη και ενα feeder σε b για αρχη.Οταν θελησεις να κανεις bb τοτε το μονο που χρειαζετε να αγορασεις ειναι το feeder σε a αφου καρτουλα θα εχεις.Τωρα στην περιπτωση που εχεις αυτα που εχεις μπορεις να παρεις ενα feeder και ενα καλωδιο aircom+ ακομα και μπορεις για αρχη να πεσεις σαν client στο sokrates αν εχει ap.Αρκει βεβαια οι καρτες που εχεις να ρυθμιζουν ισχυ.

Επισης δν ειπα lmb ειπα οτι θα χρειαστει feeder το οποιο μπαινει εκει που μπαινει το lmb στα δορυφορικα.

----------


## dazyraby

Καλησπέρα, 

'Ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορείς να κάνεις κατευθείαν σύνδεση σε Α ΒΒ.
Το πιάτο είναι 80 πόντους μπορώ να κατασκευάσω ιστό αλλά εχώ και βάση μόνο το feeder λείπει και ενας σκληρός δίσκος ..... και ένας άλλος να συνδεθώ. 





Συγνώμη για το "πιτσιρίκας" δεν θυμόμουν το ονομα σου!!!!


 ::   ::

----------


## zabounis

> Καλησπέρα, 
> 
> 'Ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορείς να κάνεις κατευθείαν σύνδεση σε Α ΒΒ.
> Το πιάτο είναι 80 πόντους μπορώ να κατασκευάσω ιστό αλλά εχώ και βάση μόνο το feeder λείπει και ενας σκληρός δίσκος ..... και ένας άλλος να συνδεθώ. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Συγνώμη για το "πιτσιρίκας" δεν θυμόμουν το ονομα σου!!!!


Συνήθως bb links κάνεις 2. Δηλαδή παίρνεις-δίνεις. Οπότε αν έχεις βρει εξαρχής από ποιον θα πάρεις και σε ποιον θα δώσεις κάνε 2 bb links.
Αν δεν έχεις όμως ξεκίνα σαν client σε 802.11b και στην πορεία τα κανονίζεις...μη βιάζεσαι.

----------


## racer

> 'Ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορείς να κάνεις κατευθείαν σύνδεση σε Α ΒΒ.


Ναι ...

----------


## dazyraby

Δηλαδή δεν παιρνεις και στελνείς και από τα δύο links? από το ένα παίρνεις από το αλλό στέλνεις.....

Οκ αν εγω συνδεθω ββ με 2 ανθρωπους πόσους clients μπορώ να υποστηριξώ ? και με τι συνδεσεις?

Ρωτάω γιατι και εγω έχω μεγαλη παρεα στην γειτονιά αλλα και λιγο πιο μακρια και θέλω να δω πως μπορει να γίνει.

----------


## dazyraby

Το να ανοίξεις κατευθείαν 2 ββ είναι ίσως λίγο δύσκολο και οι ερωτήσεις είναι για να καταλάβω πώς δουλεύει ... αλλά και να συνδεθούν και οι φίλοι μου ... είμαστε αλλοί 2 ίσως 3 περιμετρικά από το σπίτι μου .... πρέπει όμως πρώτα να δούμε πως δουλεύει αυτό .... Αν ο Σωκράτης έχει μία ελέυθερη θέση για έναν client ... και μου προτείνετε ένα feeder να πάρω έχω έτοιμο κουτί στα 800 θα βρώ και ένα σκληρό .... Το κουτί αναλόγώς την θέση που πρέπει να μπεί δεν θα εχεί πρόβλημα από νερό και αέρα. πρέπει να κοιτάξω για οδηγούς σε linux για τις καρτες μου? και τί άλλο χρειάζεταί να γίνει ? πρέπει να μετρήσουμε ? δεν ξέρω ........ 
[/code][/quote]

----------


## Aliens-

Για σου φίλε Βριλησσιώτη.

Μπορώ να σου δανείσω feeder και καλώδιο για να κάνεις κανα δοκιμαστικό scan. Μέχρι το επόμενο σαββατοκύριακο είναι δικά σου. Pigtail (για να ενώσεις το καλώδιο με την κάρτα σου) δεν έχω.

Κάνε το 1ο link. Ανακάλυψε τα προβλήματα που 8α αντιμετωπίσεις. Λίστα. Μετά συζητάμε για 2ο και 3ο Link.

Θα σου στείλω pm για να συναντηθούμε.

----------


## dazyraby

Πιθανότατα από αύριο αφου βρώ πρώτα το pigtail για το καλώδιο ......

Αυριο μετά τις 5 λοιπόν .......

Ευχαρίστώ για την γεναιώδορη προσφορά του τον χρήστη Aliens- ........
σίγουρα τέτοιο κλίμα είχα καιρό να δώ ........

----------


## jungle traveller

και που εισαι ακομα  ::

----------


## dazyraby

Τελικά το να βρείς ένα pigtail είναι χρονοβόρο ? ή απλώς εγώ επέσα στην περίπτωση??

Αύριο το πρωί θα το έχω όμως !!! Ελπίζω και η δοκιμή δεν είναι μακριά!!!

Το feeder που μου δάνεισες Αliens- έχει διάφορες  :: ?: μάρκες να το πώ ?? τύπους ?? τι παίζει ρόλο σε αυτό το υλικό, το μέγεθος ?? (χεχε) , τί θέλω να πάρω και εγώ ένα γιατί καλώδιο παράγγείλα 5 μέτρα μόνο feeder λείπει λογικά από εξοπλισμό... (ελπίζω οι κάρτες να κάνουν  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Να μαι και εγώ έστω και αν καθυστερώ να φύγω από την δουλειά για να διαβάσω ένα-δύο μηνύματα.

Το pigtail όντως είναι από τα δύσκολα μέρη παρότι δεν είναι και τόσο ακριβό!

Το ΠΣΚ θα κάνουμε δουλίτσα οπότε όποιος θέλει να παρευρεθεί ας μου στήλει ένα pm!

----------


## dazyraby

κάνω δοκιμές στο σπίτι μου με το network stumbler(με κάρτα δικτύου μόνο) και βλέπω to cult-spot στα ποσα dB είναι καλό το σήμα ? Λιγότερα περισσότερα ?? 

Αν και θα έχω κάνει και εγώ μερικές δοκιμές, θελώ να δώ  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Το καλό σήμα εξαρτάται απο πολλούς παράγοντες όπως για παράδειγμα την ευαισθησία του δέκτη. Συνήθως τιμές γύρο στο -80 ή μεγαλύτερες (-70, -60 κλπ) είναι καλές. To cult spot είναι πολύ κοντά σου, θα το έπιανες και χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία  ::

----------


## Aliens-

Αφρικάνικο feeder 2.4GHz σου δάνεισα. Το είχα πάρει από κάποια ομαδική παραγγελία.
Αν έχεις όρεξη και μεράκι μπορείς να κοιτάξεις στις ιδιοκατασκευές και να πεις στον φίλο σου τον σιδερά να σου φτιάξει ένα  ::

----------


## socrates

> Να μαι και εγώ έστω και αν καθυστερώ να φύγω από την δουλειά για να διαβάσω ένα-δύο μηνύματα.
> 
> Το pigtail όντως είναι από τα δύσκολα μέρη παρότι δεν είναι και τόσο ακριβό!
> 
> Το ΠΣΚ θα κάνουμε δουλίτσα οπότε όποιος θέλει να παρευρεθεί ας μου στήλει ένα pm!


Μαζευόμαστε στο Cult στις 12:30 να πιουμε το καφεδάκι μας, να μοιράσουμε τις δουλειές και να οργανωθούμε γενικότερα!

*ΣΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ!*

Υ.Γ. Sorry για την last moment ανακοίνωση αλλά δεν γινόταν διαφορετικά!

----------


## sok

Σήμερα?  ::

----------


## dazyraby

Κατάφερα να ανέβω στην ταράτσα προχτές και δοκίμασα να βρώ σήματα !!! 
Τα πλέον καθαρά και έχω βαρεθεί να το λέω σήματα είναι από τα 2 ΑΡ του Σωκράτη.... χωρίς μεγάλο καλώδιο μόνο με το pigtail δεν ανέβηκα πολύ ψηλά αλλά έπιασα ένα σήμα από ένα ΑΡ afanas.awmn παραθέτω την εικόνα απόστασης σήματος ... είναι 5,4 κμ και είχα σχεδόν το ίδιο καλό σήμα με ΄τον Σωκράτη βέβαια, λόγο καιρού ουτέ έσωσα στο netstumbler το αρχείο .... είναι λίγο μακριά εεεε? χολαργός !!!!! 

Εσείς τι λέτε ???

----------


## dazyraby

αρχείο

----------


## socrates

Σου έχω στήλει το κινητό μου με pm

----------


## Ygk

> Κατάφερα να ανέβω στην ταράτσα προχτές και δοκίμασα να βρώ σήματα !!! 
> Τα πλέον καθαρά και έχω βαρεθεί να το λέω σήματα είναι από τα 2 ΑΡ του Σωκράτη.... χωρίς μεγάλο καλώδιο μόνο με το pigtail δεν ανέβηκα πολύ ψηλά αλλά έπιασα ένα σήμα από ένα ΑΡ afanas.awmn παραθέτω την εικόνα απόστασης σήματος ... είναι 5,4 κμ και είχα σχεδόν το ίδιο καλό σήμα με ΄τον Σωκράτη βέβαια, λόγο καιρού ουτέ έσωσα στο netstumbler το αρχείο .... είναι λίγο μακριά εεεε? χολαργός !!!!! 
> 
> Εσείς τι λέτε ???


Δεν εκπέμπει ο afanas σαν AP!
Λόγω κάποιας ασυμβατότητας στο Hardware εκπέμεπει ο "client" του σαν AP.
Βρίσκεται στα Βριλήσσια.
Τον κάνεις locate απο το wind.

----------


## Aliens-

Στο wind λέει Afanas (#4530) Access Point [ Awmn-Afanas-AP ] το οποίο έπιασε ο dazyraby.
Αν κατάλαβα καλά το ΑΡ αυτή την στιγμή βρίσκετε στον TIO (#6694)? (Απόσταση: 1,829 km).
Χμμμ... για αυτό πρέπει να είχε τόσο καλό σήμα...

P.s. socrates πέρνε κανα τήλ, όταν οργανόνετε κατι τα σαβατοκύριακα  ::

----------


## Ygk

hmmm!
Με αφορμή το Post σου, το ξανακοίταξα!
Τόσο απο το δικό μου if όσο & απο κάποια γειτονικά που βλέπαμε το essid (έτσι είχε γίνει άλλωστε & η συζήτηση με τον Afana, απο 'κει & η πληροφορία) δεν το βλέπουμε πιά!
Τουλάχιστον τώρα που το κοίταξα!


Φιλικά

----------


## machine22

Ο afanas έχει μια sector με κατεύθυνση περίπου προς Βριλήσσια που παίζει ως AP

----------


## dazyraby

5,4 κμ μου φανήκανε και εμένα πολλά αλλά καμια φορά δεν ξέρεις !!!!

 ::   ::

----------


## Afanas

Ναι παιδιά στήν αρχή πού είχα το AP δε μπορούσε να συνδεθεί ο ΤΙΟ οταν έπαιζα εγω το είχα σαν ap και αφού δεν είχα άλλους πελάτες το είχαμε γυρίσει τουμπά  ::   ::   ::  Εδώ και 2 μήνες τουλάχιστον παίζει κανονικά  ::   ::  

Πάντος από το σπίτι του ΤΙΟ σε σκαν με 352 επιανα το AP μου με -55,5-57  ::   ::

----------


## dazyraby

Kαινούργια στοιχεια έρχονται στην δημοσιότητα..... 


Μέτα το τελευταίο Scan του οποιου τα αποτελέσματα παραθέτω παρακάτω.... 

To AP afanas που παίζει σε client σύνδεση με τον real 
Αfana που παίζει στον χολαργό ...... 

Το ΑΡ του machine22 που παίζει στην Αγ. Παρασκευή... 

Ενα hub σε G στο σπίτι του Netraptor 

Δύο ββ link το ενα 3116-4397 και 706-979 

το πρώτο είναι ενα link απο χολαργό για χαλανδρι με τους Rooster2 και nikolo ..... 

Επίσης πολυ ενδιαφέρων παρουσίασε η τελευταία ανακάλυψη μου ymlatom 
ειναι ssid του και ειναι "open" τον ξερει κανένας???? 

Επίσης να σας ενημερώσω ότι για τα αποτελέσματα αυτά εργάστηκα μόνος με desktop pc και τα περισσότερα sssid's προήλθαν μόλις έβαλα μια σκάλα και σήκωσα το feeder με ένα σκουπόξυλο .... ψηλά ψηλά εκεί στα ΚΕΡΑΜΊΔΙΑ του δώματος ..... οποτέ με 3 μέτρα ιστό η και πύργο ακόμα είμαι πολύ καλά ....... επίσης ολά αυτά βγήκαν χωρις κατευθυντικό ........ 

Περιμένω τις γνώμες σας !!!!!!

----------


## socrates

Λοιπόν...

Γειτονάκι δύσκολα τα πράγματα εκεί που είσαι....

όπως σου είπα και στο τηλέφωνο το AP που έπιασες με SSID "awmn-nettraptor-home" είναι ένα Cisco 1200 που είχα δώσει στον nettraptor για δοκιμές. Απλά όταν έκανες scan μόλις μου το είχε επιστρέψει και έπαιζε χωρίς να είναι πουθενά συνδεδεμένο εντός σπιτιού.

Τα link με Afana_AP και Μachine22 (3108_AP) είναι μακριά για σύνδεση client.

Στο link awmn-3116-4397 βρισκεσαι ακρίβώς στην προέκταση του link και πιάνεις την κεραία του panosigr.

Ότι πιάνεις με 979 είναι δικό μου αφού είμαι δίπλα σου! Προς το παρόν είμαι μονόδρομος!

Τα ymlatom vrilissianet τα ξεχνάς... κάνε ένα search στο forum έχουν ξανααναφερθεί.

----------


## Telis

Αν σε ενδιαφερει εχω 3 ifs ανοικτα για bb σε a.

----------


## dazyraby

η διαφορά του ύψους όμως ?? 

μπορώ να κατασκευάσω μόνος μου ιστό συνολικού ύψους 3 μέτρων με 4 συρματόσχοινα να το κρατάνε !!!!! απλά πρέπει να σκανάρω σε A για να δώ αν χρειαστεί να πάει ψηλότερα !!!!!!!!

εσύ Σωκράτη τι λές ??

----------


## socrates

Το scan στο α δεν πιάνει APs γιατι δεν υπάρχουν σε α.
Βέβαια μπορεί από σπόντα να πιάσεις κάποιο κατευθυντικό ή κάποιον που να έχει γυρίσει στο περίπου ένα ελεύθερο if του.

ΠΧ μπορεί να γίνει μια απόπειρα με τον Telis αν μας γυρίσει κάποιο από τα ifs του!

Διαφορετικά περιμένεις μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο με μένα και μπορέσεις να συνδεθείς πάνω μου.

----------


## dazyraby

και εσένα να περιμένω πόσο καιρο θα μπορω να είμαι εκεί συνδεδεμένος ?.... οπότε απλά ξεκινάω κατευθείαν για bb αν προκύψει βέβαια .... πώς θα γίνει αυτό ?

----------


## dazyraby

Εχω μια ερωτηση μόνο εδω και τοσο καιρό που προσπαθω να συνδεθώ ... γινεται να συνδεθείς ή απλά κάνετε διαφημιση στο aerial και στα αλλα sites για να πουλατε εξοπλισμο ? (Αστειο ..... κρύο αλλα αστείο) ....

Σοβαρά .... έχω ενστάσεις σε ολα αυτά τα μυνήματα που μιλάνε για ανθρώπους που βοηθάνε..... εγώ μόνο τον ρατσισμό του admin στους clients (με μόνο φωτεινό παράδειγμα τον -aliens και όσους βεβαια απαντήσανε στα posts που κατα καιρούς εχω στείλει)εννιωσα και αυτό χωρίς να έχω συνδεθεί.... ολοι κανατε 9 μήνες να μην συνδεθείτε ...... ???
Ρωτάω για το ενδεχόμενο που εγώ συνδεθώ (καποτε) θα πρέπει και εγώ να αρχίσω να συμπεριφέρομαι έτσι? γιατί και εμένα στην αρχή μου θύμισε το ιντερνετ οταν αρχισε να δημιουργήτε ... μηπως έπρεπε και εγω τοτε στον ISP να τους αφήνω στην αγνοια τους ... έπρεπε και εγώ να είμαι ρατσιστή (είστε όλοι users)..... 

Φτάνω σε αυτό το σημείο και λέω αυτά τα πράγματα γιατί βλέπω οτι δεν είναι ένας συλλογος για όλους αλλα για αυτούς που γνωρίζοντε.... 

Ολα αυτά δεν λέγοντε άπλα για να λέγονται .... ουτέ θεωρώ αυτονοητο οτι ολοι πρεπει να σε βοηθάνε.... αλλα όταν φτιάχνεις κάτι το οποιο είναι σε φιλικο περιβαλλον και θέλεις καινουργιους ανθρώπους να βοηθήσουνε .... αφήνεις τους μικροκομπλεξισμούς και τα υποσυνειδητα κατάλοιπα της παιδικής σου ηλικίας και λές ξεκάθαρα την αποψή σου δεν κρύβεσαι ....... πισω απο όρους όπως admin kai user...

ρωταώ γιατί καθημερινά βλέπω ευχαριστώ τα παιδια ...κτλπ κτλπ και ανησυχώ .... Τους αφήνετε όλους τόσο καιρό για να δείτε αν θα βαρεθούν ????


Αυτά για τώρα ....... 

Ευχαριστώ για την κατανοηση
Ξενερωμένος γενικά

----------


## NetTraptor

Λοιπόν … μάλλον μιλάς σε λάθος ανθρώπους…  ::  

Για πες μας λοιπόν… πόσα IF έχεις έτυμα και για πότε… ? Μηλαμε για ετιμα… 1, 2, 3 πόσα παλικάρι μου… έχεις προβεί σε αγορές? Τα έχεις στήσει? Τι έχεις κάνει?… Με ποιον μιλάς? 
Πρώτη φορά σε βλέπω... και sorry κιολας..  ::  

Βλέπεις κανέναν? Έχεις scan… ? ή πάμε να βγάλουμε υπόγεια λινκ… αν δεν βγαίνουν δεν πρόκειται…

Βγάλε photo για να ξέρει ο κόσμος που είσαι… Η αρχή είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ δύσκολη!

Να τα βάλουμε και αυτά στην λίστα… να δούμε και την ταράτσα… και να επισπεύσουμε το μοιραίο…  ::  

Δεν φταίνε οι τριγύρω περιοχές… Ο βαθύς ύπνος των Βριλησσίων φταίει και η τεράστια προσωρινή καμπή του Χαλανδρίου και του Αμαρουσίου!

----------


## socrates

Αν ίσχυε αυτό που λες το awmn δεν θα ήταν αυτό που είναι τώρα.

Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που κάποιος απλά βάζει ένα κεραιάκι στο παράθυρο και κάνει link και άλλες φορές που πρέπει να στήσει 9μετρο πύργο. Την περίπτωση την γνωρίζω αρκετά καλά αφού είσαι δίπλα μου και έχω έρθει στο σπίτι για scan. Τώρα αν δεν έχεις τόσο καλή οπτική ώστε να μην βλέπεις άμεσα κάποιο Access Point της περιοχής μην το αναγάγεις σε προσωπικό.

Εγώ όπως σου έχω πει και κατ' ιδίαν φυλάω μια θέση στο AP μου για σένα όταν (και αν) αυτό ξαναενεργοποιηθεί. Από εκεί και πέρα δεν υπάρχουν κανενός είδους εγγυήσεις.

----------


## socrates

> Δεν φταίνε οι τριγύρω περιοχές? Ο βαθύς ύπνος των Βριλησσίων φταίει και η τεράστια προσωρινή καμπή του Χαλανδρίου και του Αμαρουσίου!


Εδώ Ιωσήφ επειδή γνωρίζω την περίπτωση και ξέρω τις δυσκολίες που έχει, θα διαφωνήσω. Μιλάμε για δυόροφο οίκημα εκεί που ο συντελεστής δόμησης επέτρεπε μέχρι και 5όροφα. Ευτυχώς δεν κράτησε πολύ το 5όροφο αλλά το κακό έγινε εν μέρη κυρίως στο κέντρο των Βριλησσίων.

Παρόλα αυτά πιστεύω ότι κάτι μπορεί να γίνει... αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι από τις εύκολες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## tenebre

Τώρα μάλιστα, τον διαφώτισες.

Μα ακριβώς επειδή μιλάνε με αυτό το mambo-jumbo στυλ είναι ασύνδετος ο άνθρωπος.

Αγαπητέ φίλε, δεν είναι τυχαίο οτι η φράση RTFM (read the fucking manual) προέρχεται από τη "προοδευτική" κοινότητα (linux, open source, κλπ.). Υπάρχει πολλή καταπίεση και γκρίνια, και αυτοί που μόλις έχουν ξεφύγει γίνονται ξαφνικά δύστροποι. Δεν γίνεται σκόπιμα.

Υπομονή. Θα βρεθεί άκρη. Δεν πωλείται έτοιμη στο γερμανό για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι (οι περισσότεροι εδώ) δεν είναι "καταναλωτές" τεχνολογίας, κουλτούρας κλπ. αλλά Ερευνητές και Δημιουργοί της. Οι απαντήσεις δεν είναι πάντα εύκολες και ο χρόνος που διαθέτει ο καθένας λίγος και πολύτιμος. Αυτό το νόημα έχουν αυτά που άκουσες, και όχι κάποιες "αρχικές δοκιμασίες".

Ας έχουμε υπόψη μας και το εξής: Το να ξέρεις κάτι δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορείς και να το διδάξεις σε κάποιον. Ξέρω άριστους ειδικούς που δεν μπορέσαν να με διαφωτίσουν στο ελάχιστο.

υπογραφή:
Ένας linuxάς και μαθητής του open-source.

----------


## NetTraptor

Συγγνώμη Σωκράτη… από αυτά που διάβασα εγώ εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι έχει πέσει τρελός ύπνος… Δεν δικαιολογώ κανέναν…

Αν είναι και υπάρχει όρεξη… να τα φτιάξουμε το έχω πει 300 φορες! Και έχω αναλάβει το βάρους που μου ανήκει άλλες τόσες!

Από την άλλη εγώ θα πρότεινα να πέσει σαν client πάνω σε έναν από αυτούς που βλέπει όσο μακριά και αν είναι! Πρέπει να παίξει ο άνθρωπος… αφού το θέλει τόσο πολύ!

Αν η περιοχή αδυνατεί να υποστηρίξει τους νέους, άνετα για λίγο χρονικό διάστημα μπορεί να το κάνει κάποιος άλλος! Το χλωμό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι με τόσο ύπνο που έχει πέσει από ότι βλέπω δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει όχι μόνο τους client αλλά και τα ΒΒ… Για μένα είναι Τραγική η κατάσταση!

Πάμε να βοηθήσουμε τον φίλο να δούμε τι καλό μπορούμε να βγάλουμε και από εκεί!
 ::

----------


## socrates

Τι κάνεις το ερχόμενο Σάββατο;  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Τι κάνεις το ερχόμενο Σάββατο;


Στήνω κόμβους…  ::

----------


## dazyraby

Ευχαριστώ τα παιδιά που προσφέρονται κερνάμε καφεδάκι και τα σχετικά ... 
Ο καθένας αναλόγως την πίεση και το βάρος που εχει σηκώσει αντιδρα και ανάλογα πιστεύω και δεν θα κρίνω εγώ κανέναν για τις απόψεις και την συμπεριφορά του.......Σίγουρα δεν είμαι καποιος ερευνητής της τεχνολογίας από μεριας επαγγελματικής σταδιοδρομίας ...είμαι όμως ένας ανθρωπός με ερασιτεχνική ιδιοτήτα ερευνητή των εγκαταστάσεων των δικτύων και της παροχής των υπηρεσιών του..... σε φιλικό επίπεδο....... παράλληλα προσπαθώ συνέχεια για την αναβάθμιση της ποιότητας του δικτύου μου αλλά και την αύξηση της ισχύς - χωρητικότητας, καθώς και για την συνεχή ενημέρωση σε θέματα software ...
και πιστεύω ότι σε ένα δίκτυο χωράνε όλοι ..... ακόμα και οι κακοί ... και χρειάζονταί όλοι .... _opos Ameerikiiii !!!!!_

Για σύνδεση σε β υπάρχει καλώδιο 10 μέτρα κάρτα cm9 - pigtail - feeder πιάτο 80 π. υπολογιστής π3 800 εως 512 .......... καλώδιο δικτύου εως 50 μέτρα με βυσματάκια και εργαλεία για τα πάντα ..... u name it ... i got it ...... 
φαντάζομαι ότι με την cm9 και feeder σε α είμαι οκ και για ββ .... τι νομίζεις ? βρίσκομαι στην πλατεία απέναντι από το coffee time 
Σάββατο μετά τις 3 - 3:30 σχολάω και είμαι ελεύθερος ..... 
θα ήθελα ρε παιδιά να κάνουμε και ένα scan σε A να δούμε αν γίνεται τίποτα ... και εκεί .

Περιμένω μύνημα ή τηλέφωνο για τα περαιτέρω .....

Και πάλι δεν ήθελα να θίξω κανέναν απλά αγανάκτησα ........το σκεφτόμουν με βάρυνε και το εβγαλα ......... ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε...

----------


## NetTraptor

> θα ήθελα ρε παιδιά να κάνουμε και ένα scan σε A να δούμε αν γίνεται τίποτα ... και εκεί .


Ξικολλα….  ::  Αυτό δεν γίνετε έτσι απλά… και δεν έχει νόημα…

Συνήθως γίνετε αφού τα έχεις στήσει όλα και προσπαθείς να κεντράρεις……
Γενικά όμως είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να πιάσεις BB σε α μιας και τα περισσότερα από αυτά είναι πολύ κατευθύνθηκα ενώ AP σε a δεν παίζουν και ελπίζουμε ότι δεν πρόκειται…

----------


## alex-23

NetTraptor++

πολυ δυσκολα θα πιασεις λινκ σε α ειδικα με το πιατο πρεπει να κεντραρεις πανω στον κομβο μπας και πιασεις κανενα πλαϊνο λοβο αν ο αλλος παιζει με full ισχυ

----------


## dazyraby

Κοίτα από κομπιούτερ ξέρω από κεραίες όχι .....

Τι χρειάζεται για λινκ σε α ....(κεραία εννοώ) και επιμένω να ρωτάω γιατί σε κανενα διμηνο θα έχει έρθει και η γραμμή της vivodi στο σπίτι (χρόνο εγκατάστασης ιδιόκτητου δικτύου της εταιρείας - ετσι τουλάχιστον λένε) και δεν λέει να έχω 12 ΜΒ με ινετ και μόλις 11 ονομαστική με το ΑWMN .... ξέρεις όλο αυτό γίνεται για την συνεχή εμμονή που έχω με τις γραμμές και τις ταχύτητες ...και ας είναι μόνο για να κάνει seed ....... 

δεν μίλησα για κατευθείαν εγκατάσταση αν και τόσο καιρό οχι ΒΒ αλλά ...... ISP έστηνα ..... 

αλλά σίγουρα μόνο για β δεν διάβαζα όλον αυτό τον καιρό ..........

ένας άλλος λόγος είναι ότι ο Telis σε παραπάνω post με ενημέρωσε για την ύπαρξη 3 if σε α ελεύθερα ....

----------


## NetTraptor

Σε βλέπω με άγριες διαθέσεις αλλά μην μου λακίσεις όταν σε βάλω κάτω….  ::  

Μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε....

----------


## dazyraby

Λοιπόν αυτό δείχνει ελπιδοφόρο για το μέλλον δηλαδή τι? σεταρουμε κομβο dazyraby.awmn ???????? 

(χοροπηδηκτά ........ ή, ........ οχι ακόμα ......άραξε να το δεις ......) 

Λοιπόν .... κλείνουμε για Σάββατο ???? τι αλλό θα χρειαστούμε ???? τι εργαλεια να έχω εδώ τρυπανι? κατσαβίδια ... κανένα κομπρεσερ θέλουμε ???

λέω εγω τώρα .....

πιστεύετε ότι θα χρειαστούμε κάτι άλλο ? από υλικά μη άμεσης πρόσβασης ??? και εργαλεια .....???

----------


## dazyraby

Μπορεί κανείς να μου πεί γιατί το winbox 2 για μικροτικ μου βγαζει could not roteros.dll: noreply! ??

----------


## alg0

Για δοκιμασε να το κατεβασεις ξανα.

Εαν εχεις routerboard συνδεσου απο σειριακη θυρα. Βαλε IP και μετα μπες με firefox στο IP που εβαλες μεσω ethernet καλωδιου. Απο το web interface κατεβασε το winbox και κατοπιν τρεχτο με admin για user και κενο password.

Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.

Οσο για το "καλα ολοι περιμενουν 9 μηνες για να συνδεθουν?"
Απλα απανταω οτι εγω αλλαξα σπιτι για να συνδεθω!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Πλεον ελπιζω για οτι καλυτερο απο ρετιρε 6ου οροφου στην τριπολη ολα αυτα.
Εμπλεξα 1 χρονια με διαχειριστες μαλακες κ δεν ξαναμπλεκω

Ευχομαι για οτι καλυτερο μιας και ειμαι και γω βριλησσιωτης (ο αδερφος του aliens-) και κανε κανα update να δουμε σε τι σταδιο βρισκεσαι..

Τσιου, alg0

----------


## dazyraby

Τελικά ..... έφταιγε ...... η ...... κάρτα δικτύου.......... καινούργια κάρτα στο κουτί της ... και δεν μου κόλλαγε το δίκτυο....

Ύστερα από αρκετό Τroubleshoot ....βάλε βγάλε κατέληξα εκεί ............

Χάρηκα για την απάντηση .... (εσύ μου πήρες το feederακι εεεεε ?????  ::   ::  )χεχε

τώρα όλα καλά... δουλεύουν ....... (προς το παρόν)

Δεν έχω κάποιο link ακόμα αλλά σήμερα θα κάνουμε το τελευταίο σκαν για να συνδεθώ με τον Telis (εξαιρετικό άτομο) μέχρι άνθρωπο από το καματερό κινήσαμε ......(όχι σαν κάτι άλλους που δεν πάνε ούτε μέχρι την ταράτσα τους πόσο μάλλον να βοηθήσουνε ...... ) ...... θα βάλω και τον ιστό αύριο με ειδική κατασκευή .. σαν πύργος και με θέση καλυπτόμενη για 3 pc απο κάτω ... με πρίζα ρεύματος και μπρίζες δικτύου .......... ουσιαστικά τελειώνει και χαίρομαι που τελικά συνδέομαι με έναν τόσο πρόθυμο ανθρωπο ... και πιστεύω ότι oi αδμινιστρατορ πρέπει να είναι άνθρωποι με όρεξη ............................. 

Τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς στον -Alienz ....... και ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση......

----------


## NetTraptor

Βασικά μάλλον δεν είναι η κάρτα δικτύου… δες εδώ… Καποιο DLL απο το winbox plugin εχει χαλασει...?
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20517

Μπράβο για την προσπάθεια και το πρώτο λινκ… καλορίζικο…  ::

----------


## dazyraby

Καλημέρα καταρχήν ....... 

Εσύ μίλησες στον hq ?
Αν ναι ευχαριστώ γιατι ο συγχρονισμός είναι εξαιρετικός στην υλοποίηση (επιτέλους ) και του δικού μου πρώτου κόμβου (θα ακολουθήσει - μέσα στα επόμενα χρόνια  ::  - και δεύτερος κόμβος στην Αναπαύσεως ιδιοκτητος και αυτός ).....

Η κάρτα δικτύου όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω μου κάνει τα εξής ...
μόλις πάρει τα πρώτα 32 Β ακριβώς κολλάει και σε 3 λεπτά περίπου κάνει επανεκκινηση οποιουδήποτε υπολογιστη (από ρ3 εώς ρ4 775)

ένα άλλο θέμα είναι η έκδοση του winbox ...εγώ προσπάθούσα με 2.2.8 ενώ αυτό τρέχει με 2.2.7 


τέλοσπάντων το σατανικό υλικό πετάχτηκε ..... και το μηχάνημα λειτουργή αψογά από την κυριακή ασταμάτητα ως DHCP (προσωρινά ) ....

έχει κανένα log αρχείο να δούμε της επανεκκινησεις του ???

αυτα από εμενα


φιλάκια 

dazyraby

----------


## dazyraby

Επιτέλους σήμερα μπορώ και στέλνω ΡΜ από το ΑΜΔΑ ... σε σύνδεση πελάτη στο ΑΡ του Σωκράτη και ύστερα από αρκετά προβλήματα ..... σε καλές ταχύτητες . τα προβλήματα λήξανε και το θέμα πρέπει να ΚΛΕΙΔΩΘΕΙ !!!


ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dazyraby

Καινούργιο λίνκ στην γειτονιά !!

CM9 feeder nvak και το λίνκ με tsido 15474 

Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο Σταύρο (7bpm) για την πολύτιμη διασύνδεση τον Ηρακλή (Tsido) και βεβαίως τον Σωκράτη (Socrates) για την υπομονή του στο θέμα του 2ου λίνκ, που έκανε κάποια χρόνια να βγεί ....

οεοοοο

Special Thanx to JB172 που σαν moderator θα διορθώσει το κείμενο από τυχόν ορθογραφικά λάθη.

----------


## JB172

> Special Thanx to JB172 που σαν moderator θα διορθώσει το κείμενο από τυχόν ορθογραφικά λάθη.


Πόσα δίνεις;  ::

----------


## dazyraby

πόσα παίρνεις ???

----------


## JB172

Πολλά, ληγμένα κυρίως.  ::

----------

